# First year hunting Walker



## hunter eric (Oct 16, 2012)

I joined a new club in Walker this year.
Most of my hunting has been in middle Georgia but due to economy, gas$ ect...I joined a club closer to home.
I wanted to get the opinion of my fellow Walker county hunters.
Does the main phase of the Walker county rut take place around Nov 20th like the GON rut map shows or is it earlier?


----------



## huntfishwork (Oct 16, 2012)

For our property the mature bucks have been seen the first 2 weeks of December for the past 2yrs.  Seems like it use to be  around Thanksgiving, but has gotten later the past few years.  This year could be different.  I would spend as much time as you can between mid November and mid December in the woods.  One thing is for sure.  I found a fresh scrape opening weekend of bow season, and by the 2nd weekend our bachelor groups were split up.  This makes me think it may start a little earlier this year. Good luck.


----------



## bear claw (Oct 16, 2012)

yes thanksgiving weeks has always been  a great time to be ionn the woods onour farm


----------



## RustyJeep (Oct 16, 2012)

Seems like every year is different.  Some years are late November/early December.  Other years you don't even notice a peak.  Just get out there and hunt and have a good time.  Our rut has always been a little on the weird side compared to alot of other areas.  Last year was the best rut year in a long time and the peak seemed to be the 2nd and 3rd week of November.  I hope to see a repeat of last year.  Hocks on Sunday evenings buck were already black.


----------



## hunter eric (Oct 16, 2012)

I took off work nov 5th through 10th to hunt and will also hunt the 11th and 12th. Is that early? Should I change to nov 8th, 9th 12 13 and 14?


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 16, 2012)

Eric, it kind of depends where your hunting. On my lease in the Valley it's late Nov to early Dec....On my mountain lease it is early Dec to late Dec....You will also see chasing, etc late in Dec on both places....Good Luck RW


----------



## GaCowboy53 (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone know of any leases in Walker that still has any openings. Been lookin but no luck.


----------



## Downstairs (Oct 17, 2012)

I totally agree with Inthegarge.


----------



## jinx0760 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Just my two cents worth...*

Young immature bucks are making scrapes and small rubs right now.  They're probably frustrated getting run-off by their older siblings.  I have always thought Thanksgiving through Dec 10th is the rut for NW Ga counties, then a second rut the first week in January.  I have cam-pics of deer breeding(deer porn) in early Jan.  I also started to notice when the fawns are born and you can back to an early Jan. breeding date.


----------



## hunter eric (Oct 19, 2012)

i think i am going to change my vacation to nov 12 - 16th


----------



## RustyJeep (Oct 19, 2012)

A day in the woods is still better than any day at work.  I always enjoy the Sept/early Oct section before firearms season and consider that my favorite time because the woods are still quiet.  I'm sure you will enjoy any week you take off to hunt this year.  Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## hunter eric (Nov 13, 2012)

OK....I took of last Thursday and Friday (couldnt hunt Sat or Sunday because of family get togethers).
I am off again this Thursday and Friday (15th and 16th) and will also hunt Saturday and Sunday. I am also off next Thursday and Friday for Thanksgiving. So....I will be in the woods 15th, 16th, 17, 18th, 22nd, 23rd, 24th. I hope between all of those days I will see some action!! 
Can any of you update me on what you are seeing in the WALKER COUNTY woods?
Seeing many scrapes....any cruising.....any chasing??


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Nov 13, 2012)

This past Sunday, I seen a buck chasing a doe.  He was less than a minute behind her and she was breaking the sound barrier when she came by.  I don't think I could have hit them with a shotgun.


----------

